

The C Programming Language: 4.10 (HP Lovecraft version) - MaysonL
http://www.bobhobbs.com/files/kr_lovecraft.html

======
lmkg
>Exercise 4-13. Write a function reverse(s) which reverses the string s by
turning the mind inside out, converting madness into reality and opening the
door to allow the Old Ones to creep forth once more from their sunken crypt
beyond time.

Would this be easier to do in Perl?

~~~
duskwuff
Perl has a "reverse" function built in. (Which, I suppose, only goes to show
what sorts of eldritch horrors must lurk within.)

------
CapitalistCartr
"C" meets H P Lovecraft's "Shadow over Innsmouth"

~~~
Daemmerung
... The tense extremes of horror are lessening, and I feel queerly drawn to
recursive expressions instead of fearing them. I read and code strange things
in sleep, and awake with a kind of exultation instead of terror. I do not
believe I need to read all of SICP. If I did, my father would probably shut me
up in a C++ shop as my poor little cousin is shut up. Stupendous and unheard-
of splendors await me below, and I shall seek them soon. _Defun progn r'assoc-
if rplaca a ia! Defsetf!_ No, I shall not manage my own callstack-- I cannot
be made to manage my own callstack!

I shall plan my cousin's escape from that Murray Hill mad-house, and together
we shall go to marvel-shadowed Cambridge. We shall take the T out to that
brooding lab near the Charles and dive down through black abysses to Cyclopean
and many-threaded CSAIL, and in that lair of the Bearded Ones we shall dwell
amidst wonder and glory for ever.

~~~
alnayyir
>father would probably shut me up in a C++ shop

 _Seriously_ what is it with people and picking on C++?

~~~
Tuna-Fish
We've used it. For serious projects. That still exist, regularly demanding
sacrifice of our sanity in the form of upkeep.

Seriously it's a braindead language that got to where it is by an accident of
history. Which really sucks, because of how entrenched it is, we have to _use_
it every now and then.

~~~
alnayyir
Sometimes you just need memory management and some powerful abstractions with
which to blow yourself up.

------
j_baker
Not one use of the word "eldritch"! I smell a fake.

